# Realtree or Mossyoak



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I think camo is way overrated. And i think waht can decide what camo you choose( realtree or mossy oak) usally depends on the terrain you hunt in. For instance where i hunt, in the Mountains, realtree apg blends well


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Mossy Oak hands down. Mossyoak Treestand is number one and breakup is number two.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Prolly Mossy Oak. theyre both really nice tho.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not too picky about what camo I wear as long as it hides me. But I tend to lean toward Realtree.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If I had to choose between those two I would go with realtree. If I could pick a diff. camo I would pick the german military camo. It has a very good blend of colors and the pattern breaks up an outline very well.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like realtree. it seems to be more realistic and has some better advantages than Mossy Oak. Although Mossy Oak has a bunch of patterns that you can choose from.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Mossyoak for the reason that any PSE bow I will buy will be in some form of Mossyoak, and it's a really easy pattern for me to get.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i would say realtree. because that realtree ap will blend with just about anything.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Really, I agree with NM young gun. But just looking at it at a standpoint as which one is cooler lookin to me, I like Realtree and i like realtree cause that's what camo my bow is. I do like Mossy Oak treestand too.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Out of all camo patterns tho, I really am starting to like Predator. I prefer to get and hats and stuff like that for casual wear in MOssy oak or realtree, cuz it looks cool, but i think predator works better in the woods where it counts


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish i could find some Lost camo in my size, there's only a few in my size because I'm an adult small. I think the lost camo goes well in most hunting later in the year around fall and during fall, not so much for really green areas.


----------

